
Low Latency New GC on OpenJDK: Shenandoah by Christine Flood (27mn) - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0JTvyCxiv8
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4xpv15/low_latency_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4xpv15/low_latency_new_gc_available_on_openjdk/)

